# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  lang thang , lòng vòng lụm được đồ ngon !!!

## Nam CNC

----     Chiều sẵn dịp đi gom hàng cho mấy bác trên đây em vô tình lụm 2 món hàng bình dân học vụ nhưng được cái ngon, hiếm.

-          Một cái chống tâm có cơ cấu trượt ngang luôn, thế là trục A của em đã có vợ.
-          Một cái máy mài đặc biệt, nghe đồn được tháo ra trên máy tiện, hình thù hơi kì quái xíu , nhưng test với biến tần 100 HZ ( zin chỉ 50/60hz thôi )chạy vô tư êm ái, chạy một lúc lâu mà chỉ âm ấm, đúng hàng chuyên nghiệp có khác.... mà nói ra chắc anh em bật ngửa, nó được sản xuất năm 1967, còn zin như cục pin.
           Con máy mài này dùng tới 3 bạc đạn, 2 bạc 15 được lock chặt ở phía sau , tất nhiên chỉ cho quay, còn phía trước chắc dùng bạc 30 .... quá ngon

----------

anhcos, Khoa C3

----------


## culitruong

Bác Nam nhà ta buồn ngủ gặp chiếu manh nè. Lụm được cái chống tâm như ý rồi nhá.

Con máy mài nhìn nó sao sao ấy, chẳng giống máy mài. Máy mài mà sao cốt dài dài ! Công suất, vòng tua thế nào vậy bác ?

----------


## Nam CNC

Con máy mài này dạng chuyên dụng, được gắn trên máy tiện để mài cái gì đó em không biết, cốt dài và to lắm, nới gắn đá đường kính 25.4mm , còn cốt là 30mm, tua thì 2800-3400 , 3 pha điện 200VAC , chạy cực êm. Mai mốt mua cái chén mài kim cương về mài đầu khoan, em thấy em mài đầu khoan theo cách em , nó khoan còn ngọt hơn nguyên bản mới mua về luôn đó..... cái máy mài này chạy ngon à nha, chẳng nóng xíu nào, em nó xài tới 3 bạc đạn , giống spindle lắm, nhưng cặp bạc đạn gá ở phía sau đít.

nói tới cái chống tâm mới nhớ, cái này nó nằm ở chổ ông già xỉn rượu suốt ngày , lâu lắm rồi, em cầm lên tay mấy lần rồi lại vứt xuống, hôm qua cầm lên lần nữa, tự nhiên thấy cái mũi nhọn chống tâm, mừng quá .... trả giá hồi mua 3 xị, chắc ổng cần tiền nhậu nhiều hơn là để dành hehehe.... mua hàng chổ ông đó buồn cười lắm, trả giá cỡ nào cũng mua được. Ở chổ ổng còn cái bàn từ của máy mài nữa, ngon lắm, nhưng nhìn dơ bẩn cũ xì nên không ai quan tâm, em có hỏi hết giá 2 chai, mà nghĩ mua về làm gì !!!! nên chưa buồn trả giá, mai mốt nghĩ ra cách xài mua về sau.... hehehe

----------

culitruong

----------


## Mr.L

bàn từ điện hay bàn từ gặt hả anh ^^

----------


## Nam CNC

@MR.L bàn từ điện, nếu bàn tử gạt tui sút nó lâu òi !!! do là điện giống mua mù quá nên chưa ham, chứ gạt 1 phát mà nó hít là chơi liền à.

----------


## Long Tran

> @MR.L bàn từ điện, nếu bàn tử gạt tui sút nó lâu òi !!! do là điện giống mua mù quá nên chưa ham, chứ gạt 1 phát mà nó hít là chơi liền à.


Có con bàn từ gạt 100*200  Japan bác nào có nhu cầu Ko nhỉ 
Phone 0907725116
Sẵn có con máy mua về mà Ko biết chế gì cho hợp đang nằm xó bác nào quan tâm cho đi luôn
Cho nợ cái hình úp sau

----------


## hung1706

Bac cho em cái giá vào inbox nhé

----------

